# Tidekalender für Ostsee



## Rheini (6. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

weiß jemand ob es auch für die Ostsee (Raum Fehmarn) einen Tidekalender gibt. Hatte letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn einen "Strandläufer" getroffen der seine Spinnrute immer nach der Uhr bzw.nur gegen "auflaufendes Wasser" geworfen hatte. Irgedwie wusste der Kollege genau wann das Wasser kommt (und damit der Fisch ) und wann es wieder geht.
Weis zwar nicht ob die Tide der Ostsee einen so großen Einfluß auf das beißverhalten der Fische hat, aber schlechter als bei ablaufendem Wasser ist es bestimmt nicht:m 
Bei bsh gibt es meines Wissens|kopfkrat  nur Tidetabellen für die Ostsee.

Gruß
Rheini


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Also an der Ostsee gibts zwar ne "Minitide" aber die ist aus Anglerischer Sicht völlig zu vernachlässigen.

Ob's da nen Tidenkalender für die Ostsee gibt... keinen blassen Schimmer...


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

denke wie schon geschrieben ist der sicherlich vorhanden, aber wohl auch zu vernachlässigen für Schiffahrt und Fischerei...
denke sonst würden sich da Gezeitentabellen bestimmt *hier* finden lassen |kopfkrat


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Hm.... . Kennt jemand die Formel für die Gezeitenberechnung? Hat was mit Mondzeiten und Position zu tun. Kann man für jeden Ort ausrechnen ... glaube ich.


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Ja kla gibt es einen Tiudekalender für die Ostsee nur das is für uns Angler sehr egal. Man merkt den Unterschied kaum. Also brauchst dich nicht weiter für interesiieren.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Angelmann (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Moin, 

auf Fehmarn fische ich so gut wie nie. Kann Dir deshalb keinen Tipp geben.
Nur, wenn Du mal weiter Ri. Norden (DK) zum Fischen kommen solltest, guck mal  hier nach.




BennyO schrieb:


> Man merkt den Unterschied kaum



........Dafür die Fische umso mehr  :q


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Für die Ostsee ist da ne glatte Nulllinie. In der Praxis denke ich in der Lübecker Bucht sind's so um die 30 cm.


----------



## BennyO (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Ja so seh ich das auch.
|good: 


Gruß Benny


----------



## elbtwister (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf Fehmarn fische ich so gut wie nie. Kann Dir deshalb keinen Tipp geben.
> Nur, wenn Du mal weiter Ri. Norden (DK) zum Fischen kommen solltest, guck mal hier nach.
> ...


 

genau diese erfahrungen habe ich auf fünen
auch schon gemacht :q . MfG elbtwister


----------



## Rheini (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Moinsen und Danke an @ für die "einstimmigen Antworten"#6 

Wenn dem so ist das die (Minitide) keinen nennenswerten Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten der Fische hat, gibt es schon mal einen Faktor weniger auf den ich achten muß.:m

Gruß
Rheini


----------



## EckernTroll (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tidekalender für Ostsee*

Kurz nochmal als Nachtrag:

Wie alle schon schrieben, kannst Du die Ostseetide wirklich vernachlässigen. 
Da die Ostsee als relativ kleines Binnenmeer im Gegensatz zur Nordsee als Randmeer des Atlantik nur unwesentlich durch die Anziehungskräft des Mondes in ihrem Wasserstand beeinflusst wird hat sie halt nur eine Tide von maximal 20 - 30 cm. Somit kommt es eigentlich fast immer dazu, dass die Tide überlagert wird von windbedingten Wasserstandsänderungen. Das heißt: der Wind ist die zu betrachtende Größe, wenn Du nach auflaufendem Wasser lechzt.

Was man in dem Zusammenhang aber nicht vergessen sollte ist, dass die Tide natürlich bedingt wird durch die jeweilige Mondphase. Und dass die einen Einfluss auf das Beißverhalten der Fische haben kann, können sicherlich viele von uns bestätigen (oder watt?).


----------

